# Subclass 189 including parents in visa application



## jbilal23 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi All,

Can anyone please tell me that is it possible to include parents in my visa application for subclass 189. Even it is written in the general guidelines on immigration website but i need a reply from someone who included his/her parents in their application? Further, what are the documents requirement for adding a parent in application?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

On or both parents?


----------



## jbilal23 (Jan 12, 2010)

_shel said:


> On or both parents?


only my mother.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

It might be possible. Where is your father?
Is she now single or widowed?
Does she work? 
Where does she live, with you or elsewhere?


----------



## jbilal23 (Jan 12, 2010)

_shel said:


> It might be possible. Where is your father?
> Is she now single or widowed?
> Does she work?
> Where does she live, with you or elsewhere?


My father has passed away. She doesn't work and I am supporting my mother. She lives on a visit visa with me here in dubai but not continuously and often visit pakistan but before dubai (nov 2011) she was also with me since from 2001. I cannot arrange her a permanent visa in dubai till oct 2013 because of some legal implications by dubai law.


----------



## RBang (Oct 28, 2012)

*Including a parent in the main application*

I have more or less the same query. My father is a widower, 65yrs old and my brother wants to add him as a dependent when he files his EoI. What documents would be required and how can this be done? Experts, please advise.

Thanks!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Shel is expert on this. But you may want to gather document which prove that you are providing for their financial needs. Like
- house you are living in is in your name!
- you paying household bills!
- you transferring money to parent's account!
- doc that proves that they are single!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes you can add your father if he is single, not working and does nit have any income and lives in your home. 

To prove that you send his bank and savings statements. Letters addressed to each of you from official sources to show you live in the same house. 

Also any bills you pay for the household you both live in to show you pay for everything.


----------



## Haseeb22 (Jul 14, 2014)

To add parents:
You add them in the original application, pay their designated fee(s), have them give IELTS and score 7.5, else you will end up paying probably more than $4500 AUD in addition to your visa fee, proof of your relation to them, your BC, best is FRC in case of Pakistan. Rest of the documents (if required) will be asked by the CO.
They (DIAC) will match your and your parent's Form 80 to verify certain information, like address and travel information.
I am not trying to put you down or something, but the probability of getting a PR for a person more than 50 years of age is like 1 in 1,000


----------



## mahesh113 (Dec 10, 2014)

Posting this on old discussion and question is same.
Can I include my mother in my application??

My case is as follows:
1. My mother is widow and getting the pension from govt.
2. We (Mother, me, wife & son) are staying together, but my brother is staying in different city. I mean to say, I have a brother also..
3. What documents required to show that my mother is dependent on me. I don't pay any bills , but I used to get her medical treatment in govt hospital with my family insurance policy.
4. I am going to file PR for 3 of us(me wife son) currently under subclass 189.
5. I have death certificate of my father and I can document to prove that she is my mother, as evidence of relationship.

Please guide me as per current rules and regulations scenario. I want my mother to get PR for Australia.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

mahesh113 said:


> Posting this on old discussion and question is same.
> Can I include my mother in my application??
> 
> My case is as follows:
> ...


To include your mother in your application, you must prove she is your dependent for at least the past 12 months. If you aren't paying her bills, then she would undoubtedly fail to be considered your dependent.


----------



## yessunny (Jun 26, 2016)

mahesh113 said:


> Posting this on old discussion and question is same.
> Can I include my mother in my application??
> 
> My case is as follows:
> ...



Congrats for your visa! I wanted to know that did you apply for your mother along with rest of your family? And what was the result.

I have very similar situation and wanted to know your experience.


----------



## cpham (May 8, 2016)

yessunny said:


> Congrats for your visa! I wanted to know that did you apply for your mother along with rest of your family? And what was the result.
> 
> I have very similar situation and wanted to know your experience.


Hi, 

Rules have changed recently, you can no longer include parents from Nov 18th.
Refer below link:
Including family members in your application


----------

